# Rain water runs into boot.....



## dg_1983 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey,

When opening boot after rain, alot of water runs into the boot, soaking everything in it!

Is my only option the £80 seals mentioned on here?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like it.... or put things on the back seat. 

I have a technique with mine. But, I've a Roadster.


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

What ere the £80.00 seals?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You should be able to get them fitted for free. Everyone else has had them as a goodwill gesture as far as I'm aware.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes they should be offered for free to correct a well known design flaw. All new TTs since about 09 have had them.

you could probably make your own from some rubber tube for a few quid!!


----------



## abklein (Sep 15, 2013)

I had the same thing,the water was leaking true the tube from the car to the tailgate,where the wiring is going from the rear braking light and from the spoiler.New tube (9euro) no more leaking.Maybe you should check that also...


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

dg_1983 said:


> Hey,
> 
> When opening boot after rain, alot of water runs into the boot, soaking everything in it!
> 
> Is my only option the £80 seals mentioned on here?


What is this? Mine is a 2010 model coupe and water drops into the boot when opening the tailgate (if its wet)


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

MY11 cars (facelift) have two thin rubber strips that stop the rainwater running into the boot.

Everyone I know that had a pre-facelift car had them retro-fitted as a goodwill gesture by Audi. You just turn up at the dealer and ask if they'll do it. They phone Audi and Audi say yes or no. If you use an independent for servicing then I'd say you're probably out of luck though.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

planman said:


> What ere the £80.00 seals?


There's some pictures of the "seals" fixed to the sides of the rear hatch, together with part numbers, on page 1 of this thread: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=183928&hilit=rain


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

abklein said:


> I had the same thing,the water was leaking true the tube from the car to the tailgate,where the wiring is going from the rear braking light and from the spoiler.New tube (9euro) no more leaking.Maybe you should check that also...


Could you post a picture of that tube please, where it sits and what its part number is? I'm not quite sure which tube you are referring to.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

abklein said:


> I had the same thing,the water was leaking true the tube from the car to the tailgate,where the wiring is going from the rear braking light and from the spoiler.New tube (9euro) no more leaking.Maybe you should check that also...


Could someone explain this? I'm trying to fix my leaking TT but so far no luck.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I think that refers to the rubber tube that connects the top RH corner of the boot lid to the roof, adjacent to the boot lid hinge.

There are also two rubber tubes that run inside the boot lid to drain water from the spoiler recess.

You will see the outlet from the tubes at each end of the boot lid on the same face as the number plate lights.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

brittan said:


> I think that refers to the rubber tube that connects the top RH corner of the boot lid to the roof, adjacent to the boot lid hinge.
> 
> There are also two rubber tubes that run inside the boot lid to drain water from the spoiler recess.
> 
> You will see the outlet from the tubes at each end of the boot lid on the same face as the number plate lights.


The tube on this pic? Does the water run into the boot lid or into the roof? I don't think this is where my leak is, but it's worth knowing about it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The tube in that picture is the one I think abklein refers to but it is just the conduit for the wiring that goes to the centre brake light, spoiler, heated rear window etc. No water flows through the tube but it could potentially leak at the ends where they 'clip' into the roof/boot lid, or if the tube is damaged/split.

The other tubes that may be the source of leak into the boot lid are the ones I mentioned that drain the spoiler recess which do have water flowing through them.

You may need to start removing some of the boot trim to see the source of your leak.
An old method of 'marking' the leak is to dust the suspect areas with talcum powder. The trickles of water will then show up in the dust. Bit messy though!!


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Aha, good idea Brittan plus it would make the car smell all lovely and fluffy .mmmmmmmm


----------



## SJN (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello

I've found this forum as I recently bought (end of August) a brand new Coupe and on the first night of ownership, I opened the boot after rainfall and I ended up with rainwater falling straight into the boot.

I've been without my car now for 11 days as it has been back at the dealership for water testing. I ended up speaking with the dealership principal last night as the service department don't seem to think it's a problem and it's something that I should be able to live with, i.e., just wipe the boot and door seals before I attempt to open them 

I emailed the Audi garage a link to this forum along with the thread which contains images of the boot seals which are required to stop the problem. Again, they said it's not an approved Audi forum or solution.

Does anyone have any advice on how best to proceed with this issue?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If you bought the car new in August it must be a Mk3 like this:










The "seals" were produced in response to the water in the boot problem on the Mk2 so how Audi and the dealers will apply that to the Mk3 is open - not very helpfully in your case.

Whilst this forum is not "Audi approved" the seals certainly are as they are produced by Audi and have proper part numbers so it *is* an approved solution but for the Mk2. That may be a stumbling point.

The seals are not fully effective but they help. Taking 11 days to water test the car seems excessive: did they just leave it outside and wait for rain? 
Maybe just ask them to supply and fit the seals as Goodwill - dealer pays for that, it's not a warranty issue.

You could also try having a moan to Audi Customer Service.

Part Nos:
8J8 827 359
8J8 827 360


----------



## SJN (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you Brittan for taking the time to reply with that information 

I printed out your post and took it to the dealership last night, where I had a discussion with the principal manager and service manager. Whilst they sympathise, they said the seals may tamper with the boot's design, creating other problems with water ingress. They are aware it's a problem but that's the trade-off for the sleek design of the car 

They advised me to wipe the doors and boot over before I get into the car, and to slowly lift the boot to help alleviate the problem. So, it appears that I've parted with £27,000 and will have to carry a towel around in my handbag to wipe rainwater off to avoid getting water in my car.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

SJN said:


> I printed out your post and took it to the dealership last night,


Hmmm, since my post included the comments:


brittan said:


> so how Audi and the dealers will apply that to the Mk3 is open - not very helpfully in your case.


and


brittan said:


> Taking 11 days to water test the car seems excessive: did they just leave it outside and wait for rain?


you may not have helped your case by that action. :?

An option that's obviously still open is to simply buy the seals and fit them yourself; they're secured by just double sided tape. They are (or were) reassuringly expensive though at around £40 each.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

To be frank, 11 days is excessive - it is not going to take 11 days to see if and how water pours in from the rear hatch: the dealers solution should have been to book the car in for a date 11 days in advance, and spend that day on it.

I can only think that the dealer has misunderstood and thinks that water is getting in when the hatch is closed.

I suggest you use a product like "Aquapel" or "Duxback" on the rear window - they cost far less than the Audi parts. These are a water-repellents and work well. (There are other brand names but basically they should contain *perfluorodecyl-trichloro silane*. - look for "silane" - silicon or silicates do not works anywhere near as well) And use this on the glass (keep it off any rubber) and use a very good wax on the paintwork of the hatch, this should minimise the amount of water that is actually accumulates on it.

As far as carrying around a towel, forget it - a small squeegee (very soft rubber) under the driver's seat is the way forward. Obviously, only use it on the glass. But with the water-repellents above, you should not need it.

Less aesthetically pleasing is clear aquarium tubing, or other *soft *small-bore plastic piping - slit the pipe lengthways and push it over the edge of the sides - this will form a sufficient barrier to prevent the water flowing over the sides into the boot.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah mine were put on free last year when I had some warranty work but some on here have had trouble getting Audi to budge as a goodwill gesture.

Best bet to contact Audi UK I reckon see what they say...


----------

